# POST YOUR CHI's w/ their DADDYS!!



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

HEY EVERYONE! I was talking to PeanutnPepper and we decided how cute it would be to see everyone's chis w/ their dads!!  POST YOUR PICS! I'll start it w/ Tito & Marley.  








































THIS ONE IS MY FAVORITE!!! OMG! HE'S KISSING HIM ON THE CHEEK! And you'd have to know Mike to understand. He would never want anyone to know that I was showing off this picture!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:lol: LOL! not even if I paid him would he let me do that...  nothing against it really we have tons..he just doesn't want his face on the internet.

 You have greats pictures tho!  They look great together :wink: and that last pic is ADORABLE!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Austin doesnt have a daddy


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Niether does Max

but... he hates men anyways  :lol:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

My girls don't either, and they do just fine.
Most of our vets are men and they don't have any problems with them.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Mine have a daddy, but I'll have to sneak in some pics


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

*chihih daddy*

I will have to sneak pics too.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

i would, but I think he'll kill me....


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm working on getting Callisto a dad LOL. I'm flying to see an old friend of mine in a week. First time we have both been single, and he has already met Callie, she loves him!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My hubby and the girls


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

This picture is GREAT! They have the perfect pose!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> mine dont have a daddy, single parent fammily here


same here!!!! our family is better off without men.. :lol:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> My hubby and the girls


SoooOOo! cute! Great picture.

I'm going to take a picture tomorrow when I have a camera!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> mine dont have a daddy, single parent fammily here


Same here 8)


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> Niether does Max
> 
> but... he hates men anyways :lol:




:lol: :lol:


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

This is Fiona and her daddy John on Jan 1 2005 at 12:01 am lol


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bella & her Daddy


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Lexi and her daddy from July this year.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Bella & her Daddy


I love this pic!!! It is great, tats showing while cuddling with a little dog. I will have to get some pics up with Mike and the "kids".


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

quote: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by jodiebradbury
mine dont have a daddy, single parent fammily here 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Same here 
_________________




I was married for 13 years then was a single parent for 7 years, now married to my soul mate for nearly 10 years, its great second time around


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I liked the pics that were posted (and can't wait to see more).  To everyone else, I'm sorry if I provoked any negative feelings or hurt.  I didn't mean to!!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> To everyone else, I'm sorry if I provoked any negative feelings or hurt.  I didn't mean to!!!


None here! Very happily single  

To all of you who can put up with their shananagins, more power to you!


----------



## WonkaBar (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is one of Wonka with her Daddy :3


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










She was about 2 months old in that picture <3


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

wow Wonka is TINY!
thats such a cute picture.
I'll try and post one of my dad and Goliath, since Goliaths daddy lives in Toronto, his Grandpa will just have to do.
heres hoping my father cooperates!


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Well here's one of Rosie with her Daddy on the day we brought her home:














And here is one with both girls sleeping on Daddy's lap:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't think I have any Boss with daddy, but I have a TON of Lina with him :roll:. He'll never admit it but Lina is just as much HIS princess, as she is mine lol.

*This one was taken December of last year just a couple months after we got her. She had him wrapped around her finger after 2 minutes lol.*









*This one is from over the summer. She hasn't grown much has she? She's still his "little girl" though :roll: :lol: *









*And this is Boss on the day we got him. It's just my Bf's hands though cause I can't find a pic of them together :?. *


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

romeo hasnt got a daddy- neither do I lol so 8) 
This is romeo with my little bro though- my lil bro always says stef if your the mum then Ill be romeos dad :? lol ERM NO!!

My favs boyz (keeping on the male theme lol) Hes 6 btw!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

lol, Stef! :lol:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Aww Stef your bro is adorable!!! Can I have him?????? Plleeaassee!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

where is the daddy to your babies lucy? :lol: sorry being nosey :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol my b/f is dad to ruby and hunni and pandora unfortunatly jacob is his adoptive son but he treats him as his own lol

i sound so crazy he he he


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

aww thats cute :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

hello, this is my boyfriend matt with his babies elmo and roo who were both having a much needed nap


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Here is Peanut and his daddy...none yet of Pepper with Daddy (Daddy is still warming up to Pepper)


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is my husband and Corky sleeping together. They were both thinking "Get that camera off of me, I am sleeping!!" (Corky was only about 4.5 - 5 months old in this picture! He is 6.5 months old now!)


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

this is the only one i have so far.. kinda mean yet funny- beenie took my eyeliner :shock:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is Teddy with his Daddy. He is Daddy's favourite lol :lol:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

i'm having problems with posting pics...can anyone help?


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok im sorry but i cant just pick one sohere goes.... I love my boys



He will kill me for this one but here goes...


the crazy glasses belong to me


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is Hershey with his daddy Robert.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay I finally snapped one! I tried to get them all asleep but they heard the camera beeping so they are all half awake...LOL


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

WonkaBar said:


> Here is one of Wonka with her Daddy :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I HAVE WONKA! LOL! OMG! SHE IS THE CUTEST THING!

OMG! The pics are all SOOOOOO CUTE! :-D I LOVE 'EM!! :-D


----------



## willobeasty (Dec 6, 2005)

*Chico & the Man*

Chico and Dad take a nap break - their favorite Sunday afternoon activity.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Great thread...

I have loads of pics, here is one:










You can see more of them together on his blogger website...link below


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's a not-so-great-one of Jet and his dad, but pics like this are few and far between so I'll take what I can get :lol:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I :love2: this thread!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

This is the only pic I got on my lap top...

This was when Gizmo was a weeeee little piglet


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

gizmo is sooooo cute

Here's one with sami and her daddy


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree! Gizmo is a little heartbreaker!!  I love Sami's color!! Those two look great together!  

Here is another one of my two boys w/ their daddy. I took these this week before I left for work. Mike was making them wave at me.  LOL! It's not a great pic of him, but heck. He had just woken up.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

ngtah00 said:


> gizmo is sooooo cute
> 
> Here's one with sami and her daddy


How cute they're color coordinated  Sami is sooooo very pretty :love4:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

This is a fun thread. Here is a pictures of my boyfriend Trey with the girls. 
Cosette was only about 5 months old here. 










This one has me in it too.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

zoey and my boyfriend rick. they are napping partners. :lol:


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

bambi dosent have a daddy. But i'll post a picture of him with his grand-father/great grand-father when im gonna get one ... Well my grandpa  LOL


----------

